# Just MSM nuked my bermuda?



## RaleighBerm (Aug 19, 2021)

Embarrassed to even post. Would rather crawl in a hole.

Through a chain of idiocy on my part, I put 15x the recommended rate of Negate on my bermuda 24 hours ago.

I don't expect it can get into anyone else's property directly.

The bermuda is mostly dormant, having a few green sprigs every sq ft.

I guess my question is if heavy water will help or hurt. And if there's any chance I haven't ruined my lawn for a long time.

All criticism is warranted.

Public service announcement: unless you have years of experience do not attempt using this type product unless you have direct supervision. It's not the products' fault for mistakes, it's the user's.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

You're not the first to do it. I wouldn't water it in yet. Instead I would mow/bag as much of the leaf as possible (scalp it down) and dispose clippings with yard waste (don't compost).

I would also go ahead and throw down either Biochar DG, HumiChar DG, or even Humic DG hoping to get some adsorption action going. I like the DG products because it breaks up with very little water.

Let us know what you do and how it turns out.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

It's an easy mistake to make which is why I usually don't recommend it except in very limited occasions. I hope you don't have any trees around. As painful as it will be, please share what you do and how it turns out. You weren't the first and sadly you won't be the last.


----------



## JLavoe (Jun 8, 2020)

ionicatoms said:


> You're not the first to do it. I wouldn't water it in yet. Instead I would mow/bag as much of the leaf as possible (scalp it down) and dispose clippings with yard waste (don't compost).


Please don't stick this with in your yard waste bin. That stuff is still on the foliage and likely to really fuck some shit up wherever that waste ends up. Check the label or somewhere at Control Solutions about disposal.

Some places the city will compost this themselves and sell it back somewhere.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Yeah, I guess I forgot not every place is the same. We have a biomass plant that burns all this stuff up.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Hate to say this but people should refrain from using msm if they have a small yard because it's just to easy to mess the measurement up


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

Sorry that happened. How did you manage to do this?

I'm not sure what could be more worst case scenario than spraying 15X the recommended amount of MSM.

Start a spreadsheet where you list out the application rates, total amounts, etc. and have a game plan even before you walk outside to spray. If weighing double check your scale is on the right unit of measurement. I have a TI-83 graphing calculator sitting in my garage just to double check my math.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Out of curiosity, what were you going after?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I had to buy a special scale to measure mine out to the thousandth of a gram for over 12K sf. I couldn't imagine trying to measure it out for only 1800sf. I felt like I was literally counting granules as it was. This is clearly a product not to be used unless you have your measuring and spray technique down to a science.


----------



## baruman (12 mo ago)

*puts bottle of negate back on garage shelf*

Just got the 1.5 oz bottle from Do Your Own three weeks ago. I am treating it like its the Tesseract. Scared to even look at it.


----------



## RaleighBerm (Aug 19, 2021)

I applied some carbon products today as suggested and hose sprayed it by hand for a short time. We're having warm weather next few days.

Is it pretty much guaranteed the lawn will be killed? If so will new sod even take in this soil? What a complete nightmare.

And yes there is a 10 year old maple that had spray outside the canopy but I'm sure close enough.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Don't beat yourself up. Time will tell on the damage done. Other than possible damage to the maple, be happy it is 1,800 sqft. of turf and not 18,000 sqft!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

RaleighBerm said:


> I applied some carbon products today as suggested and hose sprayed it by hand for a short time. We're having warm weather next few days.
> 
> Is it pretty much guaranteed the lawn will be killed? If so will new sod even take in this soil? What a complete nightmare.
> 
> And yes there is a 10 year old maple that had spray outside the canopy but I'm sure close enough.


It's likely that the soil is sterilized and to get much of anything to grow, you'd be looking at removing the top ?? inches of soil and replacing it. Doing so quickly might save the tree if you didn't spray under the canopy.


----------



## Guest (10 mo ago)

baruman said:


> *puts bottle of negate back on garage shelf*
> 
> Just got the 1.5 oz bottle from Do Your Own three weeks ago. I am treating it like its the Tesseract. Scared to even look at it.


mix the whole 1.5oz bottle in separate container then use that concentrate for mixing your solution 3oz per gallon.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

:lol: @baruman Had to Google what a tesseract was. That's a pretty accurate comparison.


----------



## MedozK (Jun 6, 2017)

I understand the procedure for taking the 1.5oz of Negate and mixing it with a gallon water to make the concentrate. I was wondering if there is a procedure for taking only a portion of the Negate for small apps.

My yard is about 3300 sq ft and I can mix up the concentrate, but that will mean I will only use about 12oz of the 64 (gallon). And from what I have read, the concentrate only lasts about a month. So I feel I would be wasting a lot of it.

So I was thinking, if you mix the 1.5oz into 64 oz to make the concentrate, could the then say you are really mixing .0234375oz of the Negate per Oz of water. So by that could I mix .28125oz of the Negate into my 4 gallon sprayer? Or is that to much?


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

2-8.5 grains of msm /1gal of water. It's so hard to believe that little bit is so potent


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> I had to buy a special scale to measure mine out to the thousandth of a gram for over 12K sf. I couldn't imagine trying to measure it out for only 1800sf. I felt like I was literally counting granules as it was. This is clearly a product not to be used unless you have your measuring and spray technique down to a science.


This is the main reason I like fahrenheit as a product. It dilutes the MSM down with Dicamba, but the application rate is such that a regular diet scale works quite well, and if you're slightly off on your measurements, it's not going to accidentally double the strength. I want to say the final concentration of MSM is 6%? Gives you more room to screw up


----------

